# Workbench for $175



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*The top is done*

There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.

I like that idea ;-)

He raves about SYP, but … not much of that in my neighborhood, so …. I went with the dimensional Doug Fir, from the Depot.

I'm working on the base, right now, but … here's the top … before being trimmed to length:


































Got his recommended vise, bench dogs, and Wonder Dog, from Lee Valley. The top will dress out at about 3-1/8" thick by 27" wide by 70" long, and … considering it's Doug Fir … is pretty darned heavy !

Working on some jumbo M&T joints, now. Things move slowly for me, in the woodworking arena, so … stay tuned


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Seems too nice to use!
Ellen


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Now that's a cutting board! I mean bench top 

I made mine out of old 2×4's and a sheet of MDF on top for a flat surface and then a sheet of high density fiber board on that…. when the top gets worn out, in 10 years or so, I'll just replace the fiber board and BAM! new bench! I don't have anything fancy but I did build it myself and I think I spent all of $30 on it… recycled most of the wood from older projects and leftovers.

Paul


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice looking workbenchtop top, Neil.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Looks like it is coming right along. It appears that it is about hernia worthy. I have made all my workbenches out of 2X also. I did not think the tops would be that heavy. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Looking good Neil. Timbo made a very nice bench from SYP, I think you remember that. I made my bench about 1970, using my own plans, and figuring I would be moving around and I might need to break it down. It traveled from Wisconsin, to Kentucky, to Fairbanks, to here in Anchorage. It is Douglas Fir, legs 4×4, bracing 2×4. It is bolted together with 3/8" carriage bolts, and the top is lag screwed on. The top boards were 2×10's laid flat with a layer of 3/4" ply on top, giving a top that is 2.25 inches thick and nearly perfectly flat. With the various tools and things in it, since I added shelves and crude drawers, it must be well over 500 pounds. The ends and back are covered with 3/4" ply, adding to the weight and rigidity. It has a large machinists vice and a wood workers vise installed. The shelves are also 3/4" ply. An end cannot be lifted nor can the bench be moved without emptying it. It feels like it is bolted to the floor and wall, which it is not.

It seems some people think they have to use extraordinarily heavy construction to get the heft and weight. But good solid construction, and a number of drawers and shelves filled with tools….....many of my hand power tools socket sets, etc, are stored there…....make it extremely heavy and solid. Bolts make the joints very strong and rigid.

But, I envy the traditional design you and Timbo used, they make for very pretty additions to the shop.

I guess I am making the case for shelves and drawers. It is a great place to store things, and the weight is an added benefit. It is something you can add on down the line as the need and time arises.

Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Wauu, that looks just great!
You are going to get a wonderful workbench I'm sure.
I have bought the new book of CS about workbenches, so if you need his advice let me know.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


i started down the same path recently too. mine is all SYP. i just have the top made and i am making the other parts. i have legs and side stretchers. making the front stretchers next and working on the joinery.

ill be watching yours with anticipation.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


I made on like this one last year which is longer and wider, I agree that this thing is heavy.
I made mine of 2×12 and I spent time selecting the straighter grain I could find.
For cost reason, my wises are from HF.
After I dried, mine shrunk over 1/4" wide-wise.
I believe that when finished my cost was around $250.00-300.00


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I have added it to my favorites and hope to make one like it someday.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of making a new bench. Okay prepping the stock for it. I have never been happy with the one I made last year. I got stupid and used Cedar. Too light, and the stuff flexes a LOT…

SYP is plentiful around here, but size selection is sort of weak. I am gluing up some stacks of 2×4 SYP then will plane that down to get 4×4s to make my legs. I had not considered a 2x lamination top, but seeing as I REALLY want the mass that I am missing I am honestly thinking it might be time to go that way… I guess the Cedar base can get attached to the PT 2×4 top I built for LOML's potting bench. I need something bug and weather resistant anyway…

Do you folks have any advice on how to proceed with building one of these tops? It looks like Bert said he did his out of 2×12. I am guessing there was a lot of ripping of long stock involved then… And I am assuming that there will be a good deal of hand planing to be done once it comes out of the clamps…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Chris Swartz recommended to use 2×12x10, as that is structural lumber and so it is better quality wood; ie less knots and straighter grain. 
Yes there is a lot of ripping and doing everything alone was quite a bit of work but I am very pleased the result.
I used tiebond 3 glue, which sets quite fast.
If you want mass, this the way to go, this thing is extra heavy, I am a strong man and I can hardly lift one end.
I first ripped the 2×12 and I selected the best face up, then I glued them 3 or 4 together. 
Then I made this 1.00" pipe ( extra heavy walls= not flexing) clamps.
Then I glued the whole top. 
If I was going to make it again I would make the legs and stretchers heavier, they work fine as they are but for the look I would like them more massive.
I bought two end wises from HF and I installed them. 
Finished the top is 2 5/8" thick.
I also made the crochet (hook) and the adjustable rest. They work fantastic when you work an a long piece to work on.
I drilled holes for hold fasts also in the runner right under the top, and then I built the shelves under and a drawer.
( sorry Neil for hijacking your blog!).
If necessary send a PM for more question


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Good looking workbench top Neil, now just be careful so not to hurt yourself moving that behemoth!

Did you flatten the top yet? or are you waiting until it is on the base?

Are you going to draw bore the mortise and tenon joints? I did on mine and they are just as tight today as a year ago, no wiggling on this bench.

Anyway, good luck on this "rite of passage " bench project, it will be fun to follow along.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Bert, thats a nice looking workbench!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a nice bench Neil!
I'm moving in to a smaller shop and put a two layer MDF, one layer Oak Ply & one tempered hardboard conglomeration on top of four large tool boxes I got at HD along one wall, and it looks like it's going to work out fine.
I'm looking forward to seeing your bench when it's done.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Just in time to serve Xmas Dinner too! What are you serving??? Nice bench, seriously.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *The top is done*
> 
> There's an article, by the well-known Christopher Schwarz, that tells how to make a workbench for about $175.00.
> 
> ...


Great bench top Neil.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*

I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.

So … I've been overdoing it a bit on shop time.

Sue me ;-)

Anyway, the workbench base-also made entirely out of 2×8 boards of Home Depot Douglas Fir-is complete.

The legs are glue-ups. The end assemblies are glued. The end assemblies are bolted to the frame rails.

It's square. It's solid. It's stable.

Left to do:

- cut some oval-ish holes in the cleats, to attach the bench top
- trim the ends of the bench top
- drill the dog holes in the bench top
- chamfer edges on the bench top (used my mini HF hand plane to chamfer the edges of the legs !)
- sand everything to about 180 grit
- attach the top
- maybe finish. Maybe not ;-)

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


this looks more like a bed to me neil
were you laying down when you did this top
and why is there so many spaces in it

this will sure help you in the shop
looking good


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Neil the workbench base looks good.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


I´m not sure what it look like yet , still have trouble with the translation…LOL
what ever . 
looking forward to see the dust fly from it

take care
Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Yea! Looks fine.

Have you figgered out where to put your dog holes yet? It just got me thinking about mine. I used Douglas Fir (3.5 inch thick) that I guess was not completely dry inside when I router cut my holes. And they shrunk. Re-drilling 3/4 inch holes is no fun. I would recommend a router with a 3/4 inch spiral bit (you know you wanted to buy one) and a jig so that you can come back 6 months later after they shrunk and re-route them exactly where they are.

Steve


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Nice looking base! I know what you mean about time…
I remember making my workbench… watched a 30 minute video on how to do it… I must have been niave to think I could do it in 30 minutes like those guys… took 2 days! But… I had fun!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Neil. I think you're going to have a very nice bench when finished. Why so many cross braces though? Added weight?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bench Neil and along the same lines as what I need. Planing doesn't work well with my little portables. I like it, something so sturdy you could park a tank on the lower shelves just for a little extra weight. Keep the posts coming 

David


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*: let's see if Google Translate can help, here !

Jeg tror, jeg undervurderede antallet af timer denne arbejdsbord ville tage mig, selvom artiklen knyttet den til omkring 30.

Så … jeg har været overdrive det en smule på butik tiden.

Sagsøge mig;-)

Anyway, arbejdsbordet base-også lavet helt ud af 2 × 8 bestyrelser Home Depot Douglas Fir-er komplet.

Benene er lim-ups. Udgangen forsamlinger er limet. Udgangen forsamlinger er boltet til rammen skinnerne.

Det er firkantet. Det er solide. Det er stabil.

Tilbage at gøre:

- skære nogle ovale-ish huller i klamper, til at fastgøre bænken toppen
- trim enderne af bænken top
- bore hunden huller i bænken top
- affase kanter på bænken toppen (brugte min mini HF hånd fly til affasning af kanter i benene!)
- sand alt til ca 180 grus
- fastgøre toppen
- måske finish. Måske ikke;-)

Tak for standsning af 

*David*: that wasn't lost on Diana and me, either. She remarked that it would be a good model for the bed I'm eventually going to build. I told her I might just give this one to our neighbors, for their one month old baby, since … I thought it looked like a pretty darned good crib !

*Steve*: the plan calls for dog holes to be spaced at 4" OC. I was thinking spiral cut bit, and would have to buy one. As for a template … I figured the spacing was easy enough to simply use layout lines, but … since I do have some leftover scrap plexiglass … I guess I could make a template from IT, the way one might make/use a shelf-pin drilling jig. How much did your holes shrink, if you had to guess ?? Good thought !

*Eric*: In theory, the slats and the ledgers that they sit on add little to nothing, in terms of bracing. What they DO do is to make use of otherwise dead space, and-as you've well learned-give me either storage OR a place to add weight, if it seems necessary to stabilize the bench, later.

*Ellen*: LOL ! And isn't that just what the Norm Abrams Effect looked like: he could build anything in 30 minutes (22, when you take out commercials), leading many of us to believe that we could, too ! It's amazing how much time is spent swapping blades on the saws, bits on the drill, moving the DC hose from machine to machine, etc., etc., etc.

I neglected to list "install the bench vise," incidentally, so … that's out there, too.

I also 'evaluated' the design to be sure that I could readily add cabinets and/or drawers, later, if desired. Seems like either would be simple.

Thanks, *Charles*! Which way did you decide to go on YOUR future bench ?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *David* (Craig) !

I'm pretty sure the plan for this was a freebie, online, meaning … if you wanted it … even if only for ideas and inspiration … let me know, and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


LOL Neil it wasn´t that I wuold translate 
it was a wordI tryed to come up with LOL

but I must say Google is going to be better and better every time I see som translation from you Neil 
but I´m glad I´m not the only one that estimate the time completely wrong …LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


It looks sturdy. Lots of work, lots of pride.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Neil, I think I am going to do a outfeed table/workbench. Its going to be a cabinet with lots of storage.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Neil,
You blog title is painful. haha

The bench is looking good though.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Niel, it's a fine bed

for the workbench…
Always remember it's the process, not the result that are the most important, in this way you will be in the moment, and enjoy every step, so let the hours run with joy, and think about the hours of joy you will get there in the future.
Super blog.
Best thoughts and marry christmas,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


ah this is great neil…so glad you will have a top notch bench to work on now…the bike bench can be retired and use for just bikes…and this one for wood…man you really got that top nice and flat…boy your good…).........i wish i had such a steady hand when it came to sanding…lol…....now lets see some walnut on that thar bench…you have used the exotic wood from colorodo…now lets see some new stuff…lol..grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. I think you will find that the bench is a natural for storing things, and shelves or drawers will follow. Remember electricity, if that is part of your usage plan. If it sits next to a wall, it is easy, if it is out in the open, not so easy. Looking at those countersunks bolt heads and washers, I now remember that's what I did with the lag bolts that attached my 2×10's to the frame. But soon they got covered up with a sheet of 3/4" ply. I cannot remember building the bench, since I built in in 1970, but the radial arm saw was new then and I probably used it to cut the pieces.

I have taken a big heavy solid work bench for granted since that time. But I remember doing some very heavy duty work on that bench, including work with metal and pipes. You will wonder how you got along without it….........

Jim


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


I never cared for treble much, always preferred the base (on every amp I ever had the first thing was reducing treble and increasing base before even turning the thing on for the first time).

As for suing you - my attorney requested if you could please send us your address so that we can properly serve you - thanks in advance. 

I know what you mean about extending project length, but since you did post the suggested time in hours it made me think maybe my measuring system with days may be my culprit although we always end up spending more time than planned. Enjoy the shop time!

What really got me though was you stating "workbench is complete" followed by a LONG list of 'things that still need to do' lol - you ARE a funny guy 

Glad to see you got the bench to a useable condition! makes a whole lot easier for the next steps and other projects in general!

Congrats (I'll leave the full …ulation till it's really really finished)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Grizz*. Thanks, *Jim*. Thanks, *Mafe* !

*Grizz*: when they start making the cool exotic hardwoods as cheap as the local stuff … I'll buy it by the truckload LOL !

You're right about the electrical, *Jim*. Didn't forecast a "real workbench," when I did the electrical.

There ARE, however, a couple of drops that are in range, and that I can use, if necessary. Otherwise, nothing's more than a short extension cord run away 

*Mafe*: It HAS been quality time. I should have been clear about that. Just … takes a lot out of me. Sometimes, the trip UP the stairs is long and difficult LOL !

The challenge, I'm sure, is to NOT clutter up this bench, so it's always available for … what it was built for !

Ordered a 17" long Bosch 3/4" auger bit. Won't drill out the dog holes until it shows up. I'm also considering NOT flush-trimming the ends. I stood there and thought … why bother ? I may use the belt sander to clean them up, but … this one's for action, not for show ;-)

And …. *Jim* .... maybe it's just time for you to build a NEW bench ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


*Sharon*: you posted while I was typing.

LOL !

Technically, though, I DID say….

"Anyway, the workbench *base*-also made entirely out of 2×8 boards of Home Depot Douglas Fir-is complete.
"

So … in light of new facts, I'll file a Motion for Summary Judgment, in hopes that your lawsuit … goes away 

But … there sure IS a fair list of remaining items to be done…..

And isn't that always the case ?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Jack1*.

Thanks, *HokieMojo* !

*Charles*: that's smart. There's never too much storage !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


New bench, right, that is all I need….......tacit permission to do another shop project….........(-:


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Great job on the base. Any chance I missed it and you have the top on it. I built my base out of LVL's and have yet to put a top on it. Thinking SYP but not really sure, I would like to see others with that top to see how well it will hold up.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


*Clay*:

The plan for the $175 workbench called for SYP, but … I couldn't find any in my area.

So … after looking at the species info in Christopher Schwarz's workbench book, I chose Douglas Fir-cheaply available at the local Home Despot.

My top is here

I'll be attaching it, today. After that, I have to attach the face vise, drill the dog holes, chamfer the top's edges, and … a couple more things … and then I'll post the finished product.

Your LVL sounds like an ideal material for the base. I think people build tops out of a hundred different materials-hardwoods, softwoods, MDF, plywood, etc. Sounds like there are lots of good options that make it much more about personal choice than anything else.

Good luck !


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking top. I think you have convinced me the fir is the way to go. 2"x12" s ripped and glued. I picked up a Wilton end vise on ebay for $22.00 and I think I'm going to try to fab a twin screw for the other end. Thanks for all the info and a look at that baby.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Hey Neil,
Re: Dog holes. They shrunk enough to be noticeable and some of the fixtures that I had made don't fit anymore.

I just looked back at your top, I had forgotten that it is the same as mine (DF 4×4). I like it a lot. And I am really happy that I glued a 3/4 inch thick facia board to the front and then leveled it top and bottom with a flush trim router. The front of the bench gets a lot of whacking and clamping. It is nice to have some strong wood attached to the front. This board also becomes one of the jaws for my front vise and is dovetailed in to the facia for the end vise.
http://lumberjocks.com/SPalm/blog/4956

Might give it some thought,
Steve


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


Best of luck, *Clay*. Hard to go wrong with the dimensional lumber. I think I paid $78 for ALL the DF to do my whole bench.

*Steve*: absolutely great idea. I already have a fair number of small dents just from the glue-up of the top.

Thanks for that !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *Forget treble. Give me some BASE !*
> 
> I think I underestimated the number of hours this workbench would take me, even though the article pegged it at about 30.
> 
> ...


David beat me to the bed joke Neil, so I'll just praise you for the good job you did on it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*It lives !!*

The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:

- Drilling the dog holes (awaiting the arrival of the 3/4", 17" long Bosch auger bit)
- Installing the face vise
- Framing the front, back, and sides with 3/4" hardwood (thanks, *Steve* !)
- Deciding whether or not I want to hit it with Danish Oil

But … it's dead flat, roughly 36" working surface (seems perfect for me), and …. will probably come in right around that $175 mark, if I can buy the hardwood trim pieces right. That includes the Veritas vise, handle, bench dogs, and Wonder Dog.

The ends are trimmed up. All the edges were broken with a chamfer bit. It's all sanded to 180 grit. Some BIG OL' lag bolts hold the top to the base. It's not going anywhere.










So … not quite a finished project, but another step in the blog series ;-)

Merry Christmas … and Happy Holidays, to all !


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


So cool, I cant wait to see it done.
Marry christmas,
Mads


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Very cool. 
Merry christmas, and a happy New Year….

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Very nice, I need a bench like that. AND a band saw like that!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Pretty good blog series. Your workbench looks great!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Looking great, Neil, you are gonna like that bench….......and you are already storing things under it….......(-:

Watco clear will look good, and stink up the shop…......I know…...........

Jim


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Sweet! That's what I'm talking about, nice solid bench, clean design, very affordable! Merry Christmas Neil!


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Excellent work. Love the details.

Ben


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Neil, thats a great workbench.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Neil your bench is coming along great.

Jamie


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


It is all together, looking good Neil.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Very nice, Neil. It looks elegant AND solid!
Merry Christmas.
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Looks mighty handsome, just sitting there.

So you are going to wrap all 4 sides with a maple skirt? I was thinking about expansion/contraction if you wrap the end-grain ends with side-grain maple. That is why I just went with two skirts. I glued the front skirt. My end skirt is dovetailed to the front in the corner, and slides on a tenon. Guess I was little cautious. (?) So I think if you wrap all 4 sides, then don't connect the skirts together at all 4 of the corners.

Anyway, food for thought.

Steve


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Sweet Neil!

Is it too late to put one on my Santa list? 

Paul

ps Merry Christmas


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Thanks-as always-to all !

*Steve*: EXCELLENT point about wrapping all four sides. Expansion would render my (naturally) perfect miters VERY imperfect ! I'll have to think on that one, a bit !

*Paul*: the Santa *I* believe in … loves that *after*-Christmas sales, so …. never too late 

Hoping to post the dog-holed, vise-installed, finished project soon.

Meanwhile, some hiking in our beautiful local State Park, today, and-with a big bit of luck-skiing tomorrow, and snowshoeing on Sunday !

And … Merry Christmas to you, too, and … to everybody !


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Looks good, we need some action shots of it in use now


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


I can see a lot of sweet projects coming off that nice bench Neil.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


So Far So Good !!!!


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Hello Neil

Your workbench is beautiful and looks very strong ( Mine is ridiculous in front off yours !!!!)

A very good job

Happy new year


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Thanks much, all !

It's not quite finished. Have to wait for the arrival of my 2-5/16" Forstner bit, to finish the installation of the vise.

Action pictures … after that.

Happy New Year !

Joyeux Nouvel An !


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


OK now I'm really jealous, Too cold in the shop to put a top on mine right now. Can't wait for the holes and vise. SPalm has got me rethinking the hard wood wrap. What about just putting hardwood inserts at the vise jaws.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

NBeener said:


> *It lives !!*
> 
> The to-do list-never final, as I'm learning-now consists of:
> 
> ...


Love the bench, wish I had room for the one I already have (in storage)!


----------

